# Info Wanted



## wireless man (Jun 16, 2008)

I have just been given a receiver with a frequency range of 30Khz to 30Mhz.
I will do some research myself but does anyone have info on frequencies that might be shipping related or on which morse might be heard within this range.
WM


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

wireless man said:


> I have just been given a receiver with a frequency range of 30Khz to 30Mhz.
> I will do some research myself but does anyone have info on frequencies that might be shipping related or on which morse might be heard within this range.
> WM



Hello OM
Marine W/T bands well gone - now Satellite & GMDSS.

Rgds / 73's
Lamby


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

True, but the Amateur Bands are still very active

Try http://www.rsgb.org/operating/bandplans/

for frequency lists


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

You might find something at 

www.yachtcom.co.uk 

or

http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/?pageName=mtHighFrequency

or even at http://www.dxinfocentre.com/volmet.htm

You might even still hear something on 2182 khz SSB, the RT Distress, Safety and calling freq.

I have something similar to your receiver - an HF235.

David
+


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

wireless man said:


> I have just been given a receiver with a frequency range of 30Khz to 30Mhz.
> I will do some research myself but does anyone have info on frequencies that might be shipping related or on which morse might be heard within this range.
> WM


Following copied from another forum-

_Just out of curiosity copied the 18:00 GMT traffic list of Seoul Radio/HLG on 8484 kHz.
Perfect copy 579 with a FT840 and a 3x6 mtr vertical deltaloop

It looks like the Koreans still have quite a few ships working cw.
This was the result:
DTAE8 DTAL9 DTAN8 DTBW9 HLLG HLWJ 6KYF 6LCG 6LCU 6LHV 6LZM 6MCI 6MIO 6MOU 6MOX 6MSQ 6MWW 6MXF 6NFC 6NJJ 6NJU

Best 73

Hans van den Toorn/PA3ERE_


(think HLG is also on 12932 - understand it is mostly their callband but they have on occasion been heard working traffic)


----------

